# Looking for a new Hapkido Association



## rudai123 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello, my gym/dojo teaches Hapkido. We have recently "separated from our current Hapkido association. Any recommendations for a new affiliation?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Chrisoro (Sep 6, 2015)

Depends. Could you supply any more info?

What do you look for in an association? Why where you seperated from your old one? What is your linage? Etc.


----------



## WaterGal (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah, we really need more info.  What country you're in, what group you were part of, etc.

We went through basically the same thing.  It's a very long story that I don't feel like getting into, but we ended up with the IHF.  My fiance had gotten up to a 3rd dan ranking with them many years ago, and a master we know put him in for a 4th. We both got demoted to a lower dan ranking in the switch, but.... c'est la vie.

At the time, I posted on here asking the same question, and ended up talking with some Jin Jung Kwan guys in the Midwest (of the US, if you're from another country).  They're a lineage that's part of the KHF.  They were great, and seemed to have a great program, especially if you don't have a master-ranked instructor that can handle dan promotions for you.  It wasn't the right fit for us, but if you're in the US, look them up.


----------



## rudai123 (May 1, 2016)

Sorry, have not been on in sometime. My dojo is in Maryland, southwest of Baltimore.


----------



## Raymond (Sep 21, 2016)

rudai123 said:


> Hello, my gym/dojo teaches Hapkido. We have recently "separated from our current Hapkido association. Any recommendations for a new affiliation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy




Hi Randy,

I don't know if you are still checking in here, but I just recently started visiting a Jungki Kwan Dojang and have talked a lot with the kwangjangnim about the organization and feel comfortable recommending it.

I see you are on the East Coast so maybe periodic traveling to New Jersey to visit Iron Eagle Hapkido in Pompton Lakes, NJ could be an option to learn about the organization.  The organization fees for charter schools as far as I know are some of the most affordable around.  The lineage to Dojunim Choi is legit and the curriculum is exactly what Dojunim Choi taught so that link to the history of the art is very strong.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jin Mu Kwan (Nov 27, 2017)

The Jin Mu Kwan also has a direct lineage to Choi Yong Sul and is open to new members.   Our Association is based out of Daegu South Korea!  Feel free to check our Facebook page
Korea Jin Mu 119 Kwan Association 
Sincerely, 
Chief Master Todd Miller


----------

